# Upgraded chromium, now barely working



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi guys,

I `sudo pkg upgrade chromium` yesterday, now it works extremely bad. It lags, and dies unexpectedly. It is unusable. I am writing this with Firefox.

From the shell I see only a plethora of messages like:
[73250:261767168:0208/162601.904522:ERROR:child_process_sandbox_support_impl_linux.cc(79)] FontService unique font name matching request did not receive a response.

I am running FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE.

Do you observe the same? Solutions ?


----------



## patovm04 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hmm what about issuing `sudo pkg upgrade` to upgrade all your installed programs? Maybe you introduced a library mismatch or something alike...


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 9, 2020)

doh, that may mess up a log of things ... but tomorrow i will copy the VM and do it.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 9, 2020)

nope, i did it, the problem persists


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2020)

Since it appears that the sandbox function is messing up try to run chromium from the command prompt like this:
`chromium --no-sandbox`
It might make it less secure but will allow you to narrow down the issue.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2020)

Another flag you could try from the command prompt:
`chromium -use-gl=egl`








						Draw call returned Invalid argument.  Expect corruption. (#2020) · Issues · Mesa / mesa · GitLab
					

I am using a raspberry pi 4 on 64bit Ubuntu 19.10 The problem is: Chromium 78.0.3904.70 snap Has a title bar but a blank (black) window...




					gitlab.freedesktop.org


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks like some changes in cookies too:


			Chromium 80


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 9, 2020)

Interesting. I just built www/chromium from ports a couple of days ago and am still at version 79-something. Perhaps I need to update again. Zero performance issues with my install on 12.0-RELEASE. Just updated and building now to test.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes I noticed that FreeBSD is still at version 79 of Chromium. I am using www/iridium occasionally so I am not that familiar.
Regardless looks like there are some major changes coming to the cookie setup.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 9, 2020)

Yep - just updated and built and www/chromium is still at 79-something. I "think" the cookie updates have to do with Google and third-party cookies. This article confirms: Chrome 80


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 9, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> Since it appears that the sandbox function is messing up try to run chromium from the command prompt like this:
> `chromium --no-sandbox`
> It might make it less secure but will allow you to narrow down the issue.


Hi Phishfry ! so long time is passed since our BeagleBone Black hacks

anyhow, back to topic, in my FreeBSD-12 when I install *chromium* package I get a runnable command `chrome`.

Adding option `--no-sandbox` does not remove the aforementioned error message.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 9, 2020)

update.

I cleared all the cookies and cache, not it seems to run better. I will keep up posted during the day.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 10, 2020)

New observations:

. There was a first big improvement in removing all my cookies and cached data. The browser stoppped dying. But still, it remained a lot slower than before the upgrade and at times is hangs for a handful of seconds.

. From Phishfry suggestion. I notice a big improvement adding the `--use-gl=egl`. Now the browser seems faster then the pre-upgrade state. Still I can't say about the hanging.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 11, 2020)

update.

unfortunately the browser keeps locking here and there for handful of seconds. Also Youtube video plyaing quality is notably diminshed.

DO NOT UPGRADE CHROMIUM.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 11, 2020)

I found a reference, what I see is almost exactly what is described in this page.

I hope there will be very soon an upgrade in the Chromium package because this is pretty bad.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 11, 2020)

Nothing seem to fix it, I am just using Firefox, after 2 years of Chromium. Thank Lord at least one browser is working.

I opened a ticket in Bugzilla, here:





						244034 – www/chromium: Performance issues
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 12, 2020)

Try running www/chromium from a terminal with debug logging enabled as described at Google chrome support : `chrome --enable-logging=stderr --v=1`. Log level can be increased by setting `--v=` to a higher number. Maybe in the log are hints to narrow down the problem, eventually append the log to the bug report.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 12, 2020)

It would be nice if Google would provide any help at all in this but they won't. I haven't seen the guy who maintains chromium here lately but he will testify to how large and unwieldy it is. I wish I had the something-something to work on it myself.


----------



## gpw928 (Feb 15, 2020)

Chromium 79.0.3945.130 stopped working for me (via ssh), after a `pkg upgrade`.

Browser window was a white-out on a variety of clients with FreeBSD servers running 11.3, 12.0, and 12.1.  Serious I would say...

I logged Bug 243593 - www/chromium not working on headless servers.  The bug got punted off to some mailing list three weeks ago.  No updates yet.

www/iridium works, and I am using it.  www/firefox is good too.


----------

